# Does she look preggo?



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Does she look bigger from last month? When do you think she will kid?

Here are the pics from last month...






Here are the pics from this morning...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think she mat be preggo.Do you have any idea when she would have been bred?


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I got her about 4 months ago from the feed store. She was in with some young pygmy bucks, but I do not have any idea when she would have been bred


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd say with the way that udder's filling it could be literally anytime from a couple days to about 2 weeks.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have no idea about how far along she is.I have taken my goat to the vet snd he does ultrasounds for ten dollars.You might want to check that out.Has she went into heat since you've had her?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't even see the udder.She's probably very close to her due date(within a month I would assume).


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I looked online and ultrasounds were costing anywhere from $300-$500, so I did not even think about talking to the vet, but I will call and ask


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

no, she has not gone into heat, but she could be one of those does how does not show it. Her vulva was black and closed last month, but now it is open a tiny bit and is pink.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wouls say she is bred and will kid soon.Tke udder doesn't mean much in some does it could be a month before they udder up.


----------

